# Portable Credit/Debit Cards Computer Software + Card Swipe



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

Portable Credit/Debit Cards Computer Software + Card Swipe

Hi I'm wondering if anyone know any portable credit/debit cards computer software where it will take credit/debit cards. I seen it on one of the Johnny Cupcakes Tour because they accept cards in store. Was wondering what is this called. Thanks!


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

You can use an app called cc terminal if you have an iPhone.


----------



## Photographer (Aug 19, 2009)

oh gotcha thanks. i found what i was looking for.


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

Square looks amazing too.


----------

